

Procedural Characters and the Coming Animation Technology Revolution - thisisnotmyname
http://aigamedev.com/open/editorial/animation-revolution

======
agumonkey
NaturalMotion product is called endorphin
<http://www.naturalmotion.com/products/endorphin/>

When released it was mind blowing. It still is somehow

